# sim city 3000



## julsmarie (Jan 23, 2009)

okay so the last time i played this game was about 8 years ago when we had win98.
we now have a fairly old version of windows xp.
when i try to install simcity 3000 the autoplay comes up fine but i get an error message w/ the heading "can't run 16-bit Windows Program" saying "insufficient memory to run this application. quit one or more windows applications and then try again." even when nothing else is running.

i made sure under control panel that display was on 16-bit and i tried finding the "compatibility tab" but there isn't one.

help plz??


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi julsmarie and welcome to TSF,

16-bit is not referring to colour. But its referring to 16-bit code. 
By any chance are you running a 64-bit operating system.


----------



## julsmarie (Jan 23, 2009)

I have no idea...how do i find out?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Right click 'My Computer'. Select Properties.
It should be listed under 'System Type'.


----------



## julsmarie (Jan 23, 2009)

it doesn't say...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well its most likely the setup.exe has been damaged becasue as far as i know SimCity 3000 is a 32-bit application.
Does the surface of the disk have lots of scratches on it? If so try coping the disk to your desktop and install from there. Create a folder called Flatfile and place all the files from the CD into that folder.


----------



## TheWarpDragon (Dec 15, 2009)

It sounds like you might not have enough ram mem (you can find that out in my computer then sytem properties then reply with amount of ram)


----------

